# When will Netflix offer Dolby Digital on a Blu-Ray player.



## wellze (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a Samsung BD-6500 Blu-Ray player, I don't get dolby 5.1 audio using Netflix. I have the player hooked up with HDMI to my Plasma HD and optical cable to my receiver. I also have the most recent firm ware update. Is there any plans to offer an update that will give me dolby 5.1 audio. Other than that I'm pretty happy with the picture quality.


----------



## morgan79 (Oct 9, 2007)

they already offer 5.1 sound & 1080i. like on tv shows like heroes, the office etc. not very many movies yet but in the tv section you can find it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Netflix is capable, but it's up to Samsung to provide an update to your player.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

If you do not have your sammy set up to do automatic updates, you probably need to go into setting and pull the latest update. Mine does 5.1 just fine.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

seern said:


> If you do not have your sammy set up to do automatic updates, you probably need to go into setting and pull the latest update. Mine does 5.1 just fine.


Do you actually get the 5.1 audio on your receiver? I thought as of now the 5.1 was exclusive to the PS3. I have a sammy bd-c6900 and haven't seen 5.1 light up on my receiver. Can you point me to a movie that works for you and I can try it on my end?


----------



## wellze (Oct 27, 2010)

I do have my Sammy set for auto up-date. My receiver show Dolby digital for the dish receiver and DD and DTS for Blu-ray videos . I just don't believe Samsung have released it yet. When you go from DD and back down to Pro Logic when your on Netflix there's a major difference.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> Do you actually get the 5.1 audio on your receiver? I thought as of now the 5.1 was exclusive to the PS3. I have a sammy bd-c6900 and haven't seen 5.1 light up on my receiver. Can you point me to a movie that works for you and I can try it on my end?


All I get is linear PCM too. I think NetFlix only puts out 5.1 to PS3s. Let me call them and verify that...just got off the phone with them and only PS3 supports 5.1 and 1080p. It's up to the various manufacturers to upgrade, NetFlix is now streaming 1080p and 5.1.

Rich


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Deja Vu


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

With any luck Apple TV will offer this "soon".


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> With any luck Apple TV will offer this "soon".


Been hearing "soon" for quite a while on most of the streamers.

Rich


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Been hearing "soon" for quite a while on most of the streamers.
> 
> Rich


We hear that word all too often


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

davring said:


> We hear that word all too often


Just called Sammy, he's well and still doesn't know when he will start streaming NetFlix in 1080p and 5.1.....:lol:

Rich


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Been hearing "soon" for quite a while on most of the streamers.
> 
> Rich


Yup, most all streamers can already decode 5.1DD. It seems like a simple switch flip within the firmware to enable Netflix 5.1DD.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Yup, most all streamers can already decode 5.1DD. It seems like a simple switch flip within the firmware to enable Netflix 5.1DD.


And yet, they don't. Why? I was playing with a Roku the other day and I noticed that it now has 1080p as an option in the settings. The 1080p part of the streaming I don't care about that much, my Sammy and Panny BD players upscale the streaming pictures beautifully and I'm quite satisfied. But, I'd really like to get the 5.1 sound.

Rich


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

rich584 said:


> *And yet, they don't. Why*? I was playing with a Roku the other day and I noticed that it now has 1080p as an option in the settings. The 1080p part of the streaming I don't care about that much, my Sammy and Panny BD players upscale the streaming pictures beautifully and I'm quite satisfied. But, I'd really like to get the 5.1 sound.
> 
> Rich


My guess, cash. I bet the streaming manufacturers have to pay a fee or something.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Netflix is doing some shady stuff, IMO. In the Oppo thread at AVS, there's been information from Oppo saying they've found that NF is sending them different streams than others like PS3. It's almost like HD channel deals...some companies must pay more for what they get.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> My guess, cash. I bet the streaming manufacturers have to pay a fee or something.


I'd think the capability to do that would increase sales, no? I've got my second Roku on sale on eBay and I've also got a Panny BD on sale and the interest on the Roku far outweighs the Panny BD's. I guess folks don't get the fact that the BD players put out a much better picture than the Rokus do. I don't understand the whole bidding process that some people use at all. What's the point of bidding three days before the end date?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Netflix is doing some shady stuff, IMO. In the Oppo thread at AVS, there's been information from Oppo saying they've found that NF is sending them different streams than others like PS3. It's almost like HD channel deals...some companies must pay more for what they get.


The NetFlix person I spoke to today said nothing about that, but I wouldn't be surprised. Obviously, unless you have a PS3, you're not getting the same stream as the PS3. Must be an added fee for carrying it, but I don't understand why one of the streamers doesn't jump in and pay it.

Rich


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

According to one poster on the AVS Panasonic 110/210/310 forum the new 210 that started shipping this week does get 5.1. He in fact posted a screenshot of his with the Netflix screen up for Lost which gave the option to choose 5.1. And some are saying the new Panny BDs have the latest, greatest and up to datest Netflix app. I'll know for sure later today when mine arrives.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

olguy said:


> According to one poster on the AVS Panasonic 110/210/310 forum the new 210 that started shipping this week does get 5.1. He in fact posted a screenshot of his with the Netflix screen up for Lost which gave the option to choose 5.1. And some are saying the new Panny BDs have the latest, greatest and up to datest Netflix app. *I'll know for sure later today when mine arrives*.


Yes! I love when toys ship to my house!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmmm...I might sell my Oppo for the Panny 310.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

The UPS dude showed up with my Panny 210. I really like it. It does do 5.1 from Netflix as well as Vudu. The new GUI is great. I need to play with the DLNA a bit more but overall I'm happy. It did a good job of upconverting Deadwood. The one problem I have is it won't do 2D to 3D in checkerboard for my Mits. Guess I'll have to connect the Mits adapter thingy for that.:lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

olguy said:


> The UPS dude showed up with my Panny 210. I really like it. It does do 5.1 from Netflix as well as Vudu. The new GUI is great. I need to play with the DLNA a bit more but overall I'm happy. It did a good job of upconverting Deadwood. The one problem I have is it won't do 2D to 3D in checkerboard for my Mits. Guess I'll have to connect the Mits adapter thingy for that.:lol:


Huh. I would have thought that all the Panny BD players would have gotten the 5.1 at the same time.

Rich


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Huh. I would have thought that all the Panny BD players would have gotten the 5.1 at the same time.
> 
> Rich


I have a new Panasonic TC-P50GT25 and it has the old Netflix app on it. I haven't checked the BD60 upstairs or the 300 I replaced with the 210 so I can't say if the older models are updating.
*
*


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

olguy said:


> I have a new Panasonic TC-P50GT25 and it has the old Netflix app on it. I haven't checked the BD60 upstairs or the 300 I replaced with the 210 so I can't say if the older models are updating.
> *
> *


Where did you buy the 210? Can't find it on amazon.com.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Where did you buy the 210? Can't find it on amazon.com.
> 
> Rich


It's there, bud.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Where did you buy the 210? Can't find it on amazon.com.
> 
> Rich


The Price Pros I believe. Through Amazon. Amazon was still taking pre-orders then. But they are shipping now. There are a bunch of places now. Here's the Amazon link. Do a Google Shopping search and there are a bunch o stores.
*Panasonic DMP-BDT210 Integrated-Wi-Fi 3D Blu-Ray DVD Player*

Looks like I was a few seconds late


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> It's there, bud.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


Sometimes I think the whole worlds against me. I looked a Amazon, I Googled it, nada.....:lol:

Rich


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

olguy said:


> The UPS dude showed up with my Panny 210. I really like it. It does do 5.1 from Netflix as well as Vudu. The new GUI is great. I need to play with the DLNA a bit more but overall I'm happy. It did a good job of upconverting Deadwood. *The one problem I have is it won't do 2D to 3D in checkerboard for my Mits. **Guess I'll have to connect the Mits adapter thingy for that.*:lol:


That is a serious bummer.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> That is a serious bummer.


It works with the adapter. I've had that thing since not long after Mits brought it out but since Dish doesn't have any 3D I haven't used it. Now I will  And the new Mits adapter (on their site) works on Samsung also where the first one doesn't.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, but I'd rather not bother with the adapter.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

rich584 said:


> Where did you buy the 210? Can't find it on amazon.com.
> 
> Rich


FYI, my local Best Buy had the 110 and 210 on the selves yesterday.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> FYI, my local Best Buy had the 110 and 210 on the selves yesterday.


Thanx. Not my favorite place to shop. How much were they selling them for?

Rich


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

rich584 said:


> Thanx. Not my favorite place to shop. How much were they selling them for?
> 
> Rich


No idea. Since I'm not really in the market for one, I really didn't look at the prices. I just happened to be near the Blu-Ray section on Saturday and took a look to see what models they were selling via the stacks of boxes. They had the new Panasonics and also the new LG BD6xx series as well.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> No idea. Since I'm not really in the market for one, I really didn't look at the prices. I just happened to be near the Blu-Ray section on Saturday and took a look to see what models they were selling via the stacks of boxes. They had the new Panasonics and also the new LG BD6xx series as well.


I just read a review of the new Panny BD players. One thing stuck out. On the 210 and the 310 all you have to do to get the tray to open is to wave your hand across the top and the tray opens. The reviewer commented on how much kids were gonna like that. Here's a *link* to that review. One of my dogs constantly attacks the TV if he sees a dog or cat on it. He'd be opening the trays constantly too. Who comes up with ideas like this? Perhaps there is a way to shut that feature off, I sure hope they thought that thru when they designed those BD players....:lol:

Rich


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I just read a review of the new Panny BD players. One thing stuck out. On the 210 and the 310 all you have to do to get the tray to open is to wave your hand across the top and the tray opens. The reviewer commented on how much kids were gonna like that. Here's a *link* to that review. One of my dogs constantly attacks the TV if he sees a dog or cat on it. He'd be opening the trays constantly too. Who comes up with ideas like this? Perhaps there is a way to shut that feature off, I sure hope they thought that thru when they designed those BD players....:lol:
> 
> Rich


The no touch tray is off by default out of the box. And the 210 retails for a good bit less than the $299 shown in the article. In fact list is $199 but very few are selling for that. Even Panasonic has them on sale.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

olguy said:


> The no touch tray is off by default out of the box. And the 210 retails for a good bit less than the $299 shown in the article. In fact list is $199 but very few are selling for that. Even Panasonic has them on sale.


I figured that there would be a way to shut that feature off. I've seen the 210 for $179 on Amazon. I'm tempted to buy one, but it would have to upscale better then my BD65s did. My Sammy 5500s simply blow away the BD65s. And, believe me, I'm not a Sammy anything fan. I was shocked at how good the 5500s are.

Rich


----------



## seatv (Mar 17, 2011)

Newbie to posting, but I have been lurking for quite sometime. I too was interested in the Netflix Dolby 5.1 and what boxes are enabled to decode the stream. I had a fairly new Sony BDP-S570 with latest firmware update--but no joy there, and according to chat session with Sony there are no plans to enable the new features on that machine. 

Went over to BB today after checking in-store availability of Panasonic DMP-BDT210 & 110. Since I'm hard wired didn't see any reason to shell out additional bucks for 210 "built in wireless" which would be pretty much useless for streaming in any case. The only other difference I could see on spec sheet was the magic wand to open the tray.

Just happened to receive an email yesterday from BB that had a coupon for a 12% discount on electronics, including DVD players. The 110 was $139.00 out the door. Bing, bang, boom and what a difference. Great interface for Netflix and just to test the HD and 5.1 did a search for "Lost" (having read prior postings about implementation of 5.1 so didn't waste time searching for movies.) Easy to navigate interface and option for "Audio and Subtitles" with "English (Stereo)" and "English (Dolby Digital Plus 5.1)." Result was very nice sound via optical to Yamaha and crystal clear 1080P on Panny TC-P50S30 Plasma.

I had checked Amazon, Newegg, etc. but couldn't beat box store. Went over and BB had nice stock of 210s and 110s just in. My reasoning for jumping on this quickly was price, instant gratification, and uncertain future supply due dire situation in Japan. 

The 110 remote has a Red Netflix labeled button on it. After initial set up of "Member Sign In" a simple one button push gets you to the new interface--which is far superior to the online site via computer interface. All of your instant Queue, Suggestions, New Arrivals, Genres, and Search on easy to navigate main page are displayed.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

seatv said:


> Newbie to posting, but I have been lurking for quite sometime. I too was interested in the Netflix Dolby 5.1 and what boxes are enabled to decode the stream. I had a fairly new Sony BDP-S570 with latest firmware update--but no joy there, and according to chat session with Sony there are no plans to enable the new features on that machine.
> 
> Went over to BB today after checking in-store availability of Panasonic DMP-BDT210 & 110. Since I'm hard wired didn't see any reason to shell out additional bucks for 210 "built in wireless" which would be pretty much useless for streaming in any case. The only other difference I could see on spec sheet was the magic wand to open the tray.
> 
> ...


I'd get one too, but the Sammys upgrade the picture so much better than the Pannys I've had that I'm gonna wait until I find out what Sammy is gonna do.

Rich


----------



## seatv (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, that I understand. Fortunately for me I bought the Panny at BB. Not to sound dumb and dumber I took the 110 back and exchanged for a 210. Early this morning I realized that without the wireless I would have to plug my laptop into a RJ-45 ethernet to share my files. Yes, I could have went for the adapter but hey, with the discount the 210 was out the store at $176. I'm glad that I didn't purchase it online as that would have been a pain to try to refund and purchase the upgrade.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

seatv said:


> Yes, that I understand. Fortunately for me I bought the Panny at BB. Not to sound dumb and dumber I took the 110 back and exchanged for a 210. Early this morning I realized that without the wireless I would have to plug my laptop into a RJ-45 ethernet to share my files. Yes, I could have went for the adapter but hey, with the discount the 210 was out the store at $176. I'm glad that I didn't purchase it online as that would have been a pain to try to refund and purchase the upgrade.


Wish I could see how well that 210 or 110 upscales NF content. Perhaps I'll do the same thing you did. I have Ethernet all over the house.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Unbelievable! I just figured out how to get NetFlix streaming with 5.1 sound on both my BD5500 Sammy's. Had a setting wrong and fixed it. Now it works. Now I gotta see if my HT-C5500, which is a sound system with a 5500 BD player in it.

Rich


----------



## wellze (Oct 27, 2010)

I also have the Sammy BD-5500, what changes did you make to get Dolby 5.1 on Netflix.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wellze said:


> I also have the Sammy BD-5500, what changes did you make to get Dolby 5.1 on Netflix.


Let me crank up the 5500 and I'll lead you thru it...OK don't do this with a disk in.

Go to the entry page where the [email protected] is found along with NetFlix, etc. Now go over to Settings. Click on Settings and go to Audio.

Enter the Audio options. You should be on "Digital Output". You will see three options: PCM, Bitstream(Re-encode) and Bitstream(Audiophile). Scroll to Bitstream(Re-encode) and click on it. You should see a little dialog box with the three choices and Bitstream(Re-encode) checked. If you don't see that go back and choose Bitstream(Re-encode) again.

You've now enabled the 5.1 sound. Your first choice under Audio should now read: Digital Output :Bitstream(re-encode). This will give you 5.1 sound if you are using a 5.1 capable sound system.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Yesterday, I watched NetFlix in 5.1 sound until about eight pm and then it went away on both my 5500s. Don't see how two BD players could lose it at the same time, so I'm thinking that NetFlix stopped streaming in 5.1 then. Can't get it this morning either. Odd.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Now both 5500s are putting out 5.1 on NF content again. Neither is firing my sub-woofers tho. I don't know what's going on. Gotta call Sammy up again Monday.

The really odd thing is that my AV receivers are taking the Pro-Logic and converting them to something that sounds suspiciously like 5.1 and the sub-woofers are firing, but the receivers both say PCM. I'm pretty confused now.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wellze said:


> I also have the Sammy BD-5500, what changes did you make to get Dolby 5.1 on Netflix.


How did you make out?

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Yesterday, I watched NetFlix in 5.1 sound until about eight pm and then it went away on both my 5500s. Don't see how two BD players could lose it at the same time, so I'm thinking that NetFlix stopped streaming in 5.1 then. Can't get it this morning either. Odd.
> 
> Rich


streaming went down around that time here in central IL


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> streaming went down around that time here in central IL


Audio or video?

I had video, but I could only get linear PCM on audio.

Rich


----------



## wellze (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Rich 584, I will check we're I have my settings, that would be pretty nice to have 5.1 Dolby. You had said that the 5.1 cut out at night that seems pretty weird. Why would Netflix or Samsung need to do that. It would be nice to get a new firmware update to get any bugs worked out. Thanks again.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wellze said:


> Thanks Rich 584, I will check we're I have my settings, that would be pretty nice to have 5.1 Dolby. You had said that the 5.1 cut out at night that seems pretty weird. Why would Netflix or Samsung need to do that. It would be nice to get a new firmware update to get any bugs worked out. Thanks again.


You're welcome, please let us know how you make out. I have no idea why the 5.1 cut out the other night. The BD makers do send out updates on a regular basis.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Audio or video?
> 
> I had video, but I could only get linear PCM on audio.
> 
> Rich


both couldnt connet at all


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> both couldnt connet at all


Wonder what happened? We'll probably never know. Are you using a 5500 or some other device?

Rich


----------



## wellze (Oct 27, 2010)

rich584, I made the change on my player and no change in audio. The only thing I noticed was that the DTS stayed on the receiver display. I also noticed that I had sound coming out of the front two speakers only. I changed it back and I at least I get 5 channel pro-logic. I haven't had an updates on my player since I purchased it around the holidays. I have it set to auto update. I even check for updated myself, said I have the current release. Thanks for the help I guess I will just have to wait until the next firmware comes out . Then I'll see if I can get Dolby 5.1.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wellze said:


> rich584, I made the change on my player and no change in audio. The only thing I noticed was that the DTS stayed on the receiver display. I also noticed that I had sound coming out of the front two speakers only. I changed it back and I at least I get 5 channel pro-logic. I haven't had an updates on my player since I purchased it around the holidays. I have it set to auto update. I even check for updated myself, said I have the current release. Thanks for the help I guess I will just have to wait until the next firmware comes out . Then I'll see if I can get Dolby 5.1.


I'm having problems with mine too. My sub-woofers aren't firing, but I do appear to be getting the other five speakers to work properly. I dunno, just another PITA in a long chain of them.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Wonder what happened? We'll probably never know. Are you using a 5500 or some other device?
> 
> Rich


PS3, a couple of weeks ago i called netflix about a return problem and they answered with a recording saying there was a problem with streaming. it effected everything except PC streaming. so they do have problems.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> PS3, a couple of weeks ago i called netflix about a return problem and they answered with a recording saying there was a problem with streaming. it effected everything except PC streaming. so they do have problems.


Great. Well, thanx for the info. I just ordered a Panasonic BD110 that I have been assured will stream 5.1 sound. Talking to Samsung support is like talking to a tree.

I guess we will see more problems with NF and their quest to go to mostly streaming for a while. We'll just have to put up with it for a while.

Rich


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Great. Well, thanx for the info. I just ordered a Panasonic BD110 that I have been assured will stream 5.1 sound. Talking to Samsung support is like talking to a tree.
> 
> I guess we will see more problems with NF and their quest to go to mostly streaming for a while. We'll just have to put up with it for a while.
> 
> Rich


I cannot connect again as we speak. there site is slow too. i can get to Vudu so its not the PS3 and im on here on my PC. 

Now to top it off. When you try to call customer service they tell you they are experiencing high call volume and to call back later and hang up.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> I cannot connect again as we speak. there site is slow too. i can get to Vudu so its not the PS3 and im on here on my PC.
> 
> Now to top it off. When you try to call customer service they tell you they are experiencing high call volume and to call back later and hang up.


I kinda expected a smoother transition than this. Almost seems as if they are trying to do something they don't quite know how to do. I guess all we can do is be patient and weather the storm.

Rich


----------

